# Best City For Software Developer



## Softdev (Feb 10, 2013)

Hello,

I have finally found job here in my country but as I have plans to immigrate to Australia, I will first get some experience before I immigrate to there. My question is what would be best city to get a job for software developer (IT field)?

I have four different cities that I would like to live in if I immigrate to Australia and they are Brisbane, Melbourne, Perth or Sydney.


----------



## Softdev (Feb 10, 2013)

upl4you said:


> Ok, that good info. Thanks again.


Heheh, yeah that would be good if we could get some answers here


----------

